# Issues with Plex



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

I recently got a Synology NAS that has a Plex server built in. I've ripped some of my DVDs and added them to Plex as H264, "Web Optimized" mp4 files. When I play these movies on my Roamio, they almost always lock up when I try to rewind or fast forward. The Plex app on the Roamio stops working and most of the time I have to restart the Roamio to restore functionality. If I play these movies on a Fire TV stick connected to the same receiver as the Roamio, I have no problems. Additionally, if I play them on a Bolt that is upstairs, I don't have this problem.

Is this problem unique to my Roamio or are others experiencing this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow. 152 views and no one can tell me if they are experiencing the same issue on their Roamio? I'm not looking for suggestions on troubleshooting. Please just let me know if you have this issue or not.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

mandms7 said:


> Wow. 152 views and no one can tell me if they are experiencing the same issue on their Roamio? I'm not looking for suggestions on troubleshooting. Please just let me know if you have this issue or not.


I'm pretty sure the lack of reply indicates no one else has experienced this issue. There could be a problem with your TiVo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mandms7 said:


> I recently got a Synology NAS that has a Plex server built in. I've ripped some of my DVDs and added them to Plex as H264, "Web Optimized" mp4 files. When I play these movies on my Roamio, they almost always lock up when I try to rewind or fast forward. The Plex app on the Roamio stops working and most of the time I have to restart the Roamio to restore functionality. If I play these movies on a Fire TV stick connected to the same receiver as the Roamio, I have no problems. Additionally, if I play them on a Bolt that is upstairs, I don't have this problem.
> 
> Is this problem unique to my Roamio or are others experiencing this issue?
> 
> Thanks.


Have you tried watching files on your TiVo from Plex that is in a different mp4 format? And if so do you have the same problem? If not, the format might not play well with TiVo. Or try ripping the DVDs into another format and then watching them.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mandms7 said:


> Wow. 152 views and no one can tell me if they are experiencing the same issue on their Roamio? I'm not looking for suggestions on troubleshooting. Please just let me know if you have this issue or not.


I was one of those views but don't use Plex so can't help. 

It is interesting that the Bolt has not issues but of course could be related to the different decoders in each. I can't recall from other posts, but with H.264 web optimized does Plex not do transcoding and can you confirm that it's doing the same thing for both the Bolt and the Roamio (Plex logs?)?

Scott


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

mandms7 said:


> I recently got a Synology NAS that has a Plex server built in. I've ripped some of my DVDs and added them to Plex as H264, "Web Optimized" mp4 files. When I play these movies on my Roamio, they almost always lock up when I try to rewind or fast forward. The Plex app on the Roamio stops working and most of the time I have to restart the Roamio to restore functionality. If I play these movies on a Fire TV stick connected to the same receiver as the Roamio, I have no problems. Additionally, if I play them on a Bolt that is upstairs, I don't have this problem.
> 
> Is this problem unique to my Roamio or are others experiencing this issue?
> 
> Thanks.


Swap out the Roamio and Bolt to the other's loacation and see if the behavior changes.


----------



## ljiminez (Jun 23, 2007)

mandms7 said:


> I recently got a Synology NAS that has a Plex server built in....


The Plex client app runs fine on my Nvidia Shield, Roku Stick, Xbox One X, and LG WebOs TV. But with the Roamio I have experienced exactly what you have with the Plex app. I did not reply earlier because I run the Plex Server on the Nvidia Shield instead of a Synology NAS.

Nez


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

I avoid running Apps on my Roamio, they run slow and the risk of crashing the box isn't worth it.


----------



## arcusjim (Feb 24, 2015)

jonw747 said:


> I avoid running Apps on my Roamio, they run slow and the risk of crashing the box isn't worth it.


jonw747 is so Right !!! These Tivo boxes are FULL of bugs !! It is tuff enough just trying to get them to work as they should. I have Synology and use the Amazon Fire Stick with no issues. Using Tivo to run any of the apps like Prime, Hulu is a nightmare for mine reboots or freezes. While the Firestick works Perfectly !!! 
Also, I bought an Amazon Recast( not one problem) for one time I had 7 minis and now down to 3 for I had nothing but problems with my Romeo constantly rebooting. The minis Never worked right since the day I got them 3 years ago, always had problems. This is why Tivo is for sale, instead of fixing these issues they delivered new products with new problems. It is only a matter of time before this company is gone.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

mandms7 said:


> I recently got a Synology NAS that has a Plex server built in. I've ripped some of my DVDs and added them to Plex as H264, "Web Optimized" mp4 files. When I play these movies on my Roamio, they almost always lock up when I try to rewind or fast forward. The Plex app on the Roamio stops working and most of the time I have to restart the Roamio to restore functionality. If I play these movies on a Fire TV stick connected to the same receiver as the Roamio, I have no problems. Additionally, if I play them on a Bolt that is upstairs, I don't have this problem.
> 
> Is this problem unique to my Roamio or are others experiencing this issue?
> 
> Thanks.


I use Plex off my Synology with zero problems. I have many Tivo optimzied MP4 files as well as files that the Plex server has to transcode and they all work fine. Both to minis and Roamios. The only issue is every now and then Plex thinks a MP4 can direct stream that cause audio stuttering on the Tivo. In those cases I just go into the plex app on the tivo and disable the direct play options.

What synology do you have? I have the 1815+ with 16 GB memory.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There are many reasons not to use the Plex app on the Tivo Roamio. It only supports a max of 720p, is slow, uses an ancient UI style, etc. The one reason to use is that it supports 24fps. Unless you have a PC or a 4K streaming box, the likelihood is that 24fps material will be transcoded to 60fps. We have a HTPC attached to our main TV and we use Open PHT for most Plex viewing. But we use the TiVo for some Plex viewing and have not had it lock up (it may crash, going back to the TiVo menu) for a very long time.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If you made the mistake of 'upgrading' to Hydra and you do some PC video watching, Plex is basically your only choice to keep doing that on Tivo.

One of the main reasons why I won't 'upgrade' the UI, Plex is a dog on the Roamio. pyTivo transfers, OTOH, are awesome.


----------



## MSPgrump (Aug 10, 2019)

mandms7 said:


> I recently got a Synology NAS that has a Plex server built in. I've ripped some of my DVDs and added them to Plex as H264, "Web Optimized" mp4 files. When I play these movies on my Roamio, they almost always lock up when I try to rewind or fast forward. The Plex app on the Roamio stops working and most of the time I have to restart the Roamio to restore functionality. If I play these movies on a Fire TV stick connected to the same receiver as the Roamio, I have no problems. Additionally, if I play them on a Bolt that is upstairs, I don't have this problem.
> 
> Is this problem unique to my Roamio or are others experiencing this issue?
> 
> Thanks.


I am having the same or very similar problem with my cable company's (Mediacom) set top boxes which are "TiVo Powered" Evolution Digital eBOXes (two of them on different TVs). If I select fast forward and hold the select button, the crawler advances but when I release the button, the set-top box locks up for at least a minute (no response to remote), then unfreezes, but I am unable to restart the movie I was watching until I mark it as played on the server. Strangely, the cable company's whole-house DVR, an Arris MG2 Cable Media Gateway box, does not suffer from this problem, nor do Smart TVs and Roku.

I prefer using the TiVo boxes to run the Plex player as they are connected to my network via MoCA. The Roku and Smart TV are connected via a slower and relatively weak WiFi network.


----------



## tedherzog (Feb 21, 2005)

I have the exact same problem with Plex on my Roamio OTA as described in the original post. I am using M4v files created from DVD rips by Handbrake using the Fast 1080p30 profile. Rewinding does not work and hangs the Tivo. Most of the time the Tivo will auto-reboot, but not always. Is the official Tivo position on this really to buy a Bolt? I've put up with this for a long time, but my wife just gave me an ultimatum about it and called this Roamio TV purchase an Uber fail (with hindsight being 20/20). Does anyone think there is anything that can be done to play Plex on Roamio more reliably? Should i be encoding the video files differently? My server hardware is not particularly speedy. Does that matter? How on earth could the Tivo QA team actually have said it was a good idea to release Plex support with it working like this?


----------

